# Minimum poundage for youth bow



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey everyone, my niece is going to be doing the youth hunt this year and her dad and I were wondering if there is a minimum poundage for the youth archery season. She is 11, and a strong kid. Her bow will go up to 40 pounds, but I honestly don't know what it is set at now. I have never heard that there is a minimum, and couldn't find anything about it on the DNR site but wanted to be sure. And if there is not, what is recomended for a humane kill? It seems that when growing up I always heard nothing less than 35 lbs. Opinions, and facts, are welcome.


Thanks,
Dan


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Michigan Law has no Minimum poundage for bows.....

Since opinions are not allowed here in the law section ,I suggest you post (or search) for the rest of your question in the Archery or whitetail section...


----------



## Huntinman225 (Sep 24, 2005)

My 9yr old Daughter has her Hoyt set at 18/20 lbs somewhere in that area and my 12yr old son has his Browning set at 33/35 lbs. visiblely you can see a great deal of difference - I let my son hunt with his bow were it is set at now, I just tell him he will not shoot over 30yrds - but next year I will not let my Daughter hunt if she can't get here arm to pull back atleast the same. thats my $.02


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

I told my 10 year old daugther that she had to pull at least 35 lbs and she is already there but I also will not allow her to take a shot over 15 yards.

Just my own personal rule

I don't believe Michigan has a rule, at least I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Huntinman225 said:


> My 9yr old Daughter has her Hoyt set at 18/20 lbs somewhere in that area and my 12yr old son has his Browning set at 33/35 lbs. visiblely you can see a great deal of difference - I let my son hunt with his bow were it is set at now, I just tell him he will not shoot over 30yrds - but next year I will not let my Daughter hunt if she can't get here arm to pull back atleast the same. thats my $.02



I don't let myself, pulling 62lbs, shoot over 25yds. A 30yd shot at a target is one thing but a 30yd shot at an animal with a bow pulling only 35lbs seems like a long shot to me. That hit will have to be perfect and the time from the release to the impact will give the deer a long time to react.

That is just my opinion and you have seen the arrow flight and know better than I do.


----------



## Huntinman225 (Sep 24, 2005)

Mightymouse said:


> I don't let myself, pulling 62lbs, shoot over 25yds. A 30yd shot at a target is one thing but a 30yd shot at an animal with a bow pulling only 35lbs seems like a long shot to me. That hit will have to be perfect and the time from the release to the impact will give the deer a long time to react.
> 
> That is just my opinion and you have seen the arrow flight and know better than I do.


 OK OK .... 30 yds maybe a little long for 33/35lbs but I have never had him in the woods with a deer that close either so maybe I would change my mind then... I do now that at 25yrds when he missed the target (dropped his arm) the arrow went through a semi solid wood door so impact would be good unless he hit a sholder or what not. 

I shoot 65lbs on one bow and 60lbs on my back-up and I have shot all my dear from 5 to 35 yrds.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Huntinman225 said:


> OK OK .... 30 yds maybe a little long for 33/35lbs but I have never had him in the woods with a deer that close either so maybe I would change my mind then... I do now that at 25yrds when he missed the target (dropped his arm) the arrow went through a semi solid wood door so impact would be good unless he hit a sholder or what not.
> 
> I shoot 65lbs on one bow and 60lbs on my back-up and I have shot all my dear from 5 to 35 yrds.



That's what I was saying, you have seen the arrow flight and penetration first hand and have a much better idea than I do sitting here at my keyboard. It just struck me as a bit long. What ever the ultimate decision is, good luck to you (and him) this season. Congrats on getting him into the game at a young age!!

I have shot targets out past 25yds and shoot 25yd shots everytime I practice but I usually set my stands up for an 18-20yd shot if things go as planned. Took a shot a few yrs ago that seemed like a "long" shot and I paced it off at 23 yards. That showed me that I could shoot out farther if needed but I don't set up for it. If a buck gives me a 25-30 yd shot I am confident in my ability to make the shot but it isn't what I set myself for.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

An 11 year old girl may have trouble shooting 30 pounds. If she can't pull a little more than 30 (35 would be a nice barometer), it might be best to have her wait a year. When my daughter was 12 pulling just over 35 pounds, I set her up for NOTHING OVER A 10 YARD SHOT. She was using carbon arrows with Thunderhead 85's. She actually took a doe at 10 yards on her first day ever of bow hunting. 
I would always error on the side of caution. Assuming you are starting with a well tuned bow, and smaller broadheads; I would say 35 pounds 10 yards, 40 pounds 15 - 20 yards. In all my years of hunting I have never takes a deer at over 20 yards. I do not see any reason whatsoever for a youth to attempt a shot over 15 - 20 yards in their first years of hunting. Remember, if that first experience ends in a non-recovery it could have a devastating affect on their future impression of bow hunting. 
Better safe than sorry. 
<----<<<


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks fellas! I appreciate the info. I didn't think that there was a law limiting youth to a specific poundage. She is a pretty strong kid and I'm thinking that she could pull back 35. She shoots quite a bit too. Loves it. Hopefully my girls will like it as much as she does.


Thanks again everyone!

Dan


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree with Joe Archer. My experience has said to me that a 40-45lb bow is basic for a clean kill and like Joe stated at a close range. I hope she can work up to it, as she is almost there now.



No one left out=full inclusion


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

I would have to side with Joe on this one. If you dont at least use strong caution. Good luck and remind those young ones that there heart will be pounding and that normal...


----------



## Arwin (Aug 23, 2008)

My daughter killed her first deer with a Parker Buckshot set at [email protected]. She used Magnus 2 blades and 1716 arrows. Seh could have easily killed a bigger deer, but the little ones taste so good! I'll post pics as soon as I get my 15 posts in,LOL! Or check my profile album.


----------



## grtlakes (Oct 6, 2005)

I have 2 sons 1 that is 10 and the other just turned 13. Both of them began shooting at 7 with a little bear recurve 20lbs at 22". Yes took them both at least 2 years to get full draw on the bow. I then moved them to a Genesis they shot with that until 12. The oldest is now shooting a browning micro adrenaline that is 40- 50 lbs with 10" of draw adjustment. I have never told either of them no to sitting out with a bow no matter what poundage they are pulling. No neither of them have had a chance to take a shot other than small game. I would think 35 lbs would be the least to kill a deer maybe less at close range. Get them up in a tree stand and feeling comfortable as soon as they ask to, they may not get to shoot but they can get there heart pumping on the right day.


----------

